# Body armor: Demon Flex Force X D3O or G-Form Pro-X?



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm torn between these two:

Demon Flex Force X D3O V2 has protection for:
* tailbone
* elbow
* shoulder
* ribs, forearm
* wrist
* collarbone

The G-Form Pro-X is cheaper, more lightweight, and offers less protection:
* ribs
* sternum
* shoulders 
* clavicle

Questions:

1) I live in Northern California, whose resorts are already in 40-50F right now. How breathable / warm is the Demon Flex Force? *Will it be too hot for this temperature range?* Under what temperatures have you worn it?

2) For the G-Form Pro-X owners: do you have any complaints? Have you ever thought of getting more protection?


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

They sent me the wrong thing, so I ended up with a FlexForce shirt that I don't actually use much. Might come in handy when I level up to cliff-hucking...

I used it as a midlayer on sub-32 days with just a light t-shirt underneath and a shell and pretty much overheated...


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

Varza said:


> They sent me the wrong thing, so I ended up with a FlexForce shirt that I don't actually use much. Might come in handy when I level up to cliff-hucking...
> 
> I used it as a midlayer on sub-32 days with just a light t-shirt underneath and a shell and pretty much overheated...


Am I reading -32F right? Or do you mean colder than +32F?


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Am I reading -32F right? Or do you mean colder than +32F?


No, under 32F, meaning below 0 C (which is the system that makes sense). So, just below freezing temps.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

Varza said:


> No, under 32F, meaning below 0 C (which is the system that makes sense). So, just below freezing temps.


I see. What's the exact model of your FlexForce? Is it long-sleeve? - just trying to see if it's the same as the one I'm looking at (probably latest model, V2, with D3O paddings).


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I've used both.

The OP's questions define which s/he should get.

More protection? Get the Demon.
More comfortable? Get the G Form.

Demon: the sas-tec plate is good protection but quickly becomes a pita to have to put in and out constantly.
Fit of the jacket was a bit off for me - too narrow in the shoulders, but I have broad shoulders, so that may not be an issue for others. I found the jacket material very light and breathable, so no overheating from that, but the actual d3o pads are not breathable and that may be where others find the jacket warm. This jacket comes with a full d3o back pad - advantage over the G Form IMO (why would you protect shoulders/elbows/forearms/ribs/chest and not protect the body part that could leave you paralyzed if injured?).

G Form: very light garment and padding is very low profile and very flexible. Has to be worn as base layer IMO due to the compression fit. Very comfortable to wear - barely notice the padding. No back pad! See comment above. I bought a pair of G Form extra large knee/shin combo pads and had one of them sewed on to the back of the shirt for back protection.

For me, the G Form works the best, but either is a good option.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

SnowDragon said:


> I've used both.
> 
> The OP's questions define which s/he should get.
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you, this is very useful and detailed! Quick question for you: under what temperatures have you worn the Demon with no problems?


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> I see. What's the exact model of your FlexForce? Is it long-sleeve? - just trying to see if it's the same as the one I'm looking at (probably latest model, V2, with D3O paddings).


Yeah, it is the long-sleeve V2 D3O, everything...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Wow, thank you, this is very useful and detailed! Quick question for you: under what temperatures have you worn the Demon with no problems?


I never had any issues with overheating, but I was always riding in temperatures no higher than ~ 5C and I tend to run cold in my upper body.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Demon is not hot at all. It offers a ton of protection, but it is bulky as previously stated. I have teh chest armor piece, but I've never worn it. Maybe once I start doing bigger jumps and rails.

If I had to do it again, I'd probably go with a G-Form unless you do big tricks.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

I use the Demon long sleeve shirt every time I go out. I'm right on the edge of beginner/intermediate so I'm not sending huge jumps or doing rails, but I have fallen on boxes and landed on my shoulders/back off of small jumps and rode away without issue. My friends who don't wear armor can't say the same. So, I believe it is effective.

I don't find it comfortable, but it's not uncomfortable. I don't notice it while riding, only when I first put it on in the morning do I find it a little constricting (mostly just tight on my arms). I treat it as a second base layer when layering. I've worn it in 40 degree weather over a lightweight base layer tshirt, and my shell coat. Zipped the coat and armor jacket down a little bit and I was fine temperature wise. It normal 20's temperature I've never had a problem with it breathing sufficiently.


----------

